# Bugatti Lighter Question



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

So with my birthday just having passed, I received a small amount of cash to play with as I like. I am in desperate need of a new (but very reliable) lighter. I have had so many pieces of junk now that I need a reliable piece to light my sticks. I found this link online but I am not sure if this is a good deal, ok deal or I should stay away. Your help and information is greatly appreciated!

Thanks guys!!

Link: Bugatti Lighter


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Not to good a deal in my opinion.

Its a used lighter for one when you can get a brand new online for half the price. $30.00 with Free Shipping:

Bugatti B1 Torch Cigar Lighter

Or if you want to get it even cheaper than 30 bucks possibly its on auction at CBID right now. Current Bid To Wine $16 (its $5 for shipping)... So even if you bid up to 4 more times to $25 its the same price as above and you may get it for cheaper I'm sure.... You will more than likely be able to get this lighter on here for 21-24$

Bugatti B-1 Torch Lighter - Gun Metal - CigarBid.com

Just wanted to make you aware of your options if you are looking for a new Bugatti lighter.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Unless you really must have a torch, better reliability will generally be had from a soft flame. IM Corona make among the best.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Bugatti lighter without the word Bugatti on it. I have the Bugatti lighter but I dont use it. Yes its purdy but rather use the big tank torch that cost me $4. If you want to spend big on a lighter get one with a good warranty. Once the Bugatti dies its pretty much a paperweight.

Fugatti (fake Bugatti)
Vector Knight Single Flame Lighter with punch: Black Crackle Matte


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for your opinions. I am passing on this lighter and setting my sights on something cheaper but reliable! I hate the lighters that I have right now......my Colibri refuses to light, my Prometheus lights but only stays lit for a few minutes and my other Colibri which was given to me as a gift lights when it wants to and doesn't when it feels like it as well! I am going to find something less expensive but that can light my sticks without giving me a headache!!


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Have you tried the Ronson Jetlite? It seems to be highly regarded on here. I use a cheapo torch lighter for now and it works fine. It just doesn't hold that much fuel. I also have DJEEP soft flame lighters which are pretty awesome.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> Have you tried the Ronson Jetlite? It seems to be highly regarded on here.


The best torch lighter hands down!!! And they can be had for $3-5 bucks!

Heck I've gotten two of them sent to me in a trade!

I gave up looking for an expensive lighter.... My Ronsons are all I need


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I got my Bugatti from CI for $10, it is my beater lighter...it get's tossed, stepped on, left outside, looks like crap but keeps on going.

Watch for a sale, pass on this one.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Where is the best place to get a Ronson Jetlite? The name is brand new to me and I have never seen them before!



raylol16 said:


> Have you tried the Ronson Jetlite? It seems to be highly regarded on here. I use a cheapo torch lighter for now and it works fine. It just doesn't hold that much fuel. I also have DJEEP soft flame lighters which are pretty awesome.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

In NJ not many places stock em, but Wal*Mart, CVS, Rite Aid...stores like that have em in other parts of the country....


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Here are a couple of Xikar lighters with good warranty and service. Put them in your cart and the price is even lower than advertised.

Xikar Plunge Single Flame Cigar Lighter: Gunmetal

Xikar Nautilus Single Flame Lighter: Gunmetal


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I have both the Xikar Plunge and Vector Knight w/ punch Bugatti knock-off mentioned in this thread, both for around $15-20 at CI (the Xikar) and Famous (The VK), and I gotta say, both are completely worth that price. I dropped the Xikar down a metal flight of stairs and the VK get's beat up in my pocket all day every day, neither have shown any problems what-so-ever.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Xikar EX is probably my favorite lighter. For some reason I thought the crossover was the same thing and accidently bought that instead though.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Stubby said:


> Xikar EX is probably my favorite lighter. For some reason I thought the crossover was the same thing and accidently bought that instead though.


I have been looking at this lighter but didn't know how the soft flame worked.

These go for a good price on CBID and I thought about making my first soft flame lighter but don't know much about it.

Why is it your favorite?


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

The soft flame is much more intense than a bic soft flame. It is also just about impossible to blow out since it has a coil that heats up and keeps relighting the flame no matter how windy. I find it lights the cigar much better than a torch as it is slightly cooler than a torch so it is harder to scorch.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Bugatti lighters are made by Vector. I have a Vector lighter and its a good one.
I have the Buggati thats has the punch and flp open lid (i think its B1). 
It sat in a bucket of water for a few months, i emptied the fuel and refueled it. it still works like a charm. 
I'd look into Vector lighters. Good lighters for $20-50.


----------

